# Liquid Cheese Paste for Cheese Popcorn



## chirag gupta (Nov 14, 2012)

I am trying to make Cheese Popcorn by using liquid cheese paste and pour it over rotating popcorn in my machine. This is how all the Gourmet Popcorn stores do.

Here are few videos to get a better understanding:











I am trying to make liquid cheese which when coated over the popcorn, does not make popcorn soaky and hence, useless.

Below are the few recipes i found online:

*Gold Medal Cheese Paste:*

*Ingredients: *Palm oil, dehydrated cheese (milk, cheese cultures, salt, enzymes, artificial color), canola oil, coconut oil, cream, salt,

sodium phosphate, FD&C yellow#5 (E102), lactic acid, FD&C yellow #6 (E110).

*Complete Link*: http://www.webstaurantstore.com/nutrition/3802327.pdf

*Garrett Popcorn:*

*Ingredients*: Popcorn, Coconut Oil (refined coconut oil, beta-carotene [color]), Cheddar Cheese [(Milk, Cheese Culture, Salt, Enzymes), Cream, Salt, Sodium Phosphate, FD&C Yellow #5, Lactic Acid, FD&C Yellow #6], Soybean Oil, Palm Oil, Soy Lecithin. ALLERGEN INFORMATION: Contains Milk, Coconut & Soy. Produced in a kitchen that also processes peanuts, tree nuts, milk and soy. This product is Gluten-free.

*Complete Link: *http://www.garrettpopcorn.com/service/nutritional-information/

I am using the same ingredients however my popcorn is still soaky. May be i am not using these ingredients correctly.

I would love if someone help me prepare this liquid cheese paste for my popcorn. My kids love it and i want to make the best cheese popcorn for them.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank You

Chirag


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd do an oil popped popcorn, hit with dried cheese powder while hot and some finely grated parm as from a microplane grater. More of the Smartfood approach than those videos. That might not scale well for business purposes though.

I wouldn't want the cheese paste, it has too much liquid and will impair the popcorn. Cheese popcorn can be great, but very little of what's commercially available is good imho.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

If your just making popcorn for your children, I most definitely agree with phatch. The 'recipes' you have are ingredients labels, so unless you know the exact proportions they are using and the exact process of putting it together, your not going to figure it out on your own. What they are using in those videos are highly refined products, so I don't really see why you can't just purchase a commercial cheese paste if you want to go that route, cheesy popcorn paste that keeps well at room temp for days isn't really something you would make at home.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chirag gupta (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for your help. 

I am interested in knowing the exact or near exact proportions of these mentioned ingredients. I am very curious to learn this process and sell it in my neighbourhood and make some money. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Chirag


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

"Liquid Cheese Paste".  My apologies, I don't know if that is your wording or a commercial term but that phrase does not sound appetizing.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Steam cooked popcorn can not tolerate a liquid coating of cheese . It will always get soggy.. Thats why all manufacturers on potato chips and popcorn use powders.


----------



## willbensam (Aug 25, 2015)

Chirag,

Did you ever perfect the home recipe for cheddar cheese paste? Gold Metal is in our town and I buy the Mushroom corn from them. The paste is wonderful but only comes in large, expensive quantities. I wonder if a mixture of a powered cheddar with oil? butter? water? might heat up and coat like their pastes? I'd love to find out!

Chuck


----------



## nkazier (Feb 23, 2017)

So i know this thread has not gone anywhere in the past few years, but with me just getting a popcorn machine, and being from Chicago... I am actually going to try and create that cheesy goodness that one can find at Garrets.  

looking online and doing some research, i think one can do it with some cheese and coconut oil.  I say coconut oil because it forms a coating when it gets cool.  (and looking at garrets ingredient list)  

I will let anyone know if i figure it out, but I am definitely on a mission!


----------



## anderik1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Anyone ever make any progress on this? I've considered just buying a 15 pound bucket but that's still way too much.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Damn I gotta get me to Chicago and taste this stuff for myself.  Honestly it sounds awful but so many people here trying to recreate it.  Is it as good as Cracker Barrel hashbrowns?  Oh nevermind, they've changed that recipe and it's not as good anymore. But the pancakes still good.


----------

